# Parvi Seedlings After 3 Years out of Flask



## Happypaphy7 (May 30, 2016)

These are seedlings of Helen Congleton, a cross between Norito Hasegawa (malipoense x armeniacum) and delenatii. They can come out looking like anything one can possisbly imagine shuffling around those three species, duh.  

There were (are) four plants on each of these two pots (diameter of 3.75in).
One smallest seedling in the pot on the left suffered damping off last summer, and I simply just pulled it out of the pot. 
No one else has been affected since. Thank goodness! 

They did have this long period of no activity while looking perfectly fine.
I was worried what's going on, possibly some root rot going on. 
I just waited and waited, watering on the dry side.
Then in the fall, they started to grow again. They stopped growing during the warm apartment winter.
They are growing slowly again now. will probably stop again since sudden early heat wave has arrived here. gosh! 

In the pot on the right, the smallest one is hidden under the bigger siblings, but you can see the part of the plant if you look hard enough. 
I feel bad for it being under the shade, but I don't want to disrupt the vigorously growing 3 seedlings for trying to save the "inferior" one, so no touch! 

These seedlings have been in the same pot in the last two years.
Hydroton (baked clay balls) at the bottom for drainage, the rest are coconut husk chips, paerlite, lava rock, and some others of insignificant amount, which I do not really remember. 

I water about every 3-6 day depending on the weather, season, and how lazy I get.  
Fertilizing was done about once a month only when I see them "actively" growing. I don't fertilize things much in general, although I do go through periods of heavy fertilizing and zero fertilizing. I don't really see any difference in plant performance, so I'm more on the side of "let's just water them". 

Light:

All my plants were grown in the natural light in my south facing windows with shear curtains.
These two pots have been moved under T8 light (4 bulbs of 4ft, distance between light and plants about 16in) since last month.
I actually took the compot with smaller seedlings out of the light and placed them back to the windowsill. They just didn't like the light too much. 

Anyways, all the plants in this photo were some of the largest seedlings out of the flask initially.
After being out of flask, and then subsequently repotted, about one year after that, all of them had this period of no growth, which happened to all my seedlings with the exception of venustum so far. 

It's been almost 3 years, and I am happy to see a few of them are nearly blooming size now. Based on past experience, this cross flowers on a mini plant, so I'm hoping that the ones in the pot in the right (and I have one of the same size potted up on its own) will come into bloom sometime in the next one year time frame. 

can't wait to see some variability. yay!!!


----------



## Migrant13 (May 30, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this detailed info and looking forward to flowering success soon.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 30, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Justin (May 30, 2016)

Nice growing


----------



## NYEric (May 30, 2016)

Looking good. Let me know when you want to lose a couple.


----------



## Wendy (May 30, 2016)

Those are some healthy looking babies!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 30, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Looking good. Let me know when you want to lose a couple.



I started out with over 40 seedlings. 
I have given away here and there along the way and now I have about a dozen. I plan on keeping them all for now and bloom them out.

BTW, Delrosi!!!! oke:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 30, 2016)

Wendy said:


> Those are some healthy looking babies!



Yes! I love them and can't wait to see them flower finally!


----------



## NYEric (May 30, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I started out with over 40 seedlings.
> I have given away here and there along the way and now I have about a dozen. I plan on keeping them all for now and bloom them out.
> 
> BTW, Delrosi!!!! oke:


Ok cool. Maybe some afternoon this week?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 30, 2016)

I think it will be easiest that I drop it off at your place or building when I visit SoHo area. I was hanging out in Washington Square last Friday, but it was way too hot then. 

Anyway, I am free on Friday and might go down to SoHo area.
If you are around during the day, I'll stop by to drop off, if not, I'll leave it at the front desk.

What apt number is it? I know the building but forgot the floor and such.


----------



## abax (May 30, 2016)

Very healthy babies and I love the leaf pattern.


----------



## Marco (Jun 1, 2016)

Those look extremely healthly. I'm sure they will reward you sooner than you think.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hope so!
Some of them have something emerging in the center, but I don't see the fat base, so maybe just a new leaf again.


----------



## PaphGuy (Sep 14, 2022)

About 24 years ago, I was given by a friend of mine two flasks of Helen Congleton. It was the first time that I grew plants from flaks. I was able to bloom many of them. These plants are very strong and can handle even freezing temperature of Chicago.


----------

